# Bird Pest Control



## Christian32 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello all, I am here with a serious question about bird pest. I have a field which i want to secure from birds. They will eat all of my grains which i dun want. Can any one suggest me any idea to how to get rid of them...?


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

buy a gun


----------



## Christian32 (Mar 28, 2013)

bordie said:


> buy a gun


 No dear. I dun wanna kill them

View more


----------



## Zubshee (Jun 7, 2013)

Use of gun is better option but if you want to remove these pests permanently you should get services form a reliable company which can treat it well.In these days a lot of different companies provide services for removing these pests. I have also face this problem some time ago but find out the solution of it early stage.


----------



## keeks86 (Jul 17, 2013)

Take a look at Scarecrow Bio Acoustics they sell product that can cover your whole field


----------

